# Trailering to Mexico



## Mariner3339 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am planning to trailer my 27 Coronado to Mexico. Anyone had experience crossing the border? Any suggestions for dealing with border agents?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A few things to consider before doing this. First, does your car insurance cover your vehicle when you're driving in Mexico? Most won't, some won't after a certain distance from the border, some will. 

Second, does your boat insurance cover you in Mexico?

Third, is your tow vehicle heavy enough to deal with towing a fairly heavy boat that long a distance?

Fourth, do you have the necessary spare gear—spare tires for your trailer will probably close to impossible to find should you get a flat that isn't repairable.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

One more thing to consider, are you nuts?

By the way, I doubt you will be able to tell the difference between the "border agents", bandits or the drug mobs. We know some people that live down there and they don't feel comfortable moving around down there and they have lived their for over 30 years.


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

If you are planning to enter via San Diego, the freeway and clearance is pretty cut and dried - it's your ultimate destination/decision of where you choose/plan to leave your truck, trailer, etc,. There are excellent agents in San Diego who charge a minimal amount and offer free advice. Check out the Embassy too, where you should get a fishing license for the boat even if you don't eat fish - I don't but have read Steve Callahans' Survival Book. They (the Embassy) strongly suggested getting the fishing license.

Baja is probably the safest via this entry. Given the Arizona laws, the Rio Grande mess, and the state of the US economy, I would check also with AAA if you are a member to get their trip-tiks service.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I drove down in Mexico a couple of times in the last three years. Once down the Baja in a 28 foot RV and once round the Yucatan peninsula in a car.

Once you are past the border it gets pretty mellow and people were very friendly and helpful. Lots of people trail fishing boats down into the Baja so the paperwork is doable.

There is a very good organisation with a website you should join calledVagabundos del Mar RV, Boat & Travel Club - Mexican Insurance, Baja & Mexico Group Activities and Tours

HOWEVER the driving down there is scary esp the truckers. The roads are very narrow with large drops at the edges. It is only JUST possible for two large vehicles to pass without putting a wheel off the road. 

From Hoot Mon

The big boys do not slow down!

The scrapyards are full of rolled trailors.

I have trailed a 22 footer all over Europe and I do not think I would trail a 26 footer down the Baja.

I think there may be a better road down to the East side of the Sea of Cortez but I would want to be very sure that it did not get narrow.

DO NOT EVER TRAVEL AT NIGHT EVER. Nothing to do with bandits and everything to do with narrow unmarked roads.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

Is it possible to tell the cops from the bandits? It was a long time ago, but a friend of mine was driving down there and basically robbed by the police. I spent a month in Oaxaca and drove to Puerto Escondido w/o a problem...but given the current state of the drug war i would be a bit wary....


----------



## Mariner3339 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Great comments !*

I have driven thousands of miles in Mexico, been there 11 times in the last few years, mostly on the mainland rather than on the Baja, and am fluent in Spanish. Have had great experiences in most every way. The people are courteous and anxious to help a foreigner who makes any attempt to communicate. Yes the roads can be narrow, especially the "Libre" roads (the toll-free roads). But the "Cuota" roads (their toll roads) compare favorably with any in the U.S.

I would be pleased to confer with anyone about travel in Mexico in general. I have traveled mostly in the non-tourist areas, but also have had some experience in some coastal vacation areas such as Mazatlan and Puerto Vallarta.

Regarding the police, I am aware of some corruption. My experiences have all been positive with the exception of one time with some "Transitos" (traffic cops) near the Mexico City airport. I learned that in Mexico it is best to say you have no driver's license than to hand it to a cop. Once they have your license, they have a bargaining chip to demand "mordida" (a bribe). That is what happened to me. Cost me $60 to get my license back. Other than that one time, the cops have been helpful and honest.

My main question is crossing the border with a trailer boat, without having problems with their border agents, especially in a location other than San Diego. Has anyone had experience with dealing with Customs with a trailer?


----------



## alecs123 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm Mexican, and live in Mexico... I trailered my boat down to Valle de Bravo some 3 years ago... Everything said about the border and customs agents and criminals is BS... Of course you can tell the difference, and the poor image of my country is the image of few dacades in the past...
Now, where do you want to bring your boat?
There are good roads but there are also some bad road, in terms of usability.
You have to comply with some rules and make some paper work ahead if you want to cross the border without any issue.
you will want to learn spanish or have someone who can read to fulfill the permits, you can find them here

Vehículos - Importación Temporal de Embarcaciones - SAT México

you can have a boat legaly for up to 10 years...


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*A lovely place to visit...*

"CNN) -- More than 28,000 people have died in drug violence in Mexico since President Felipe Calderon took office in December 2006 and stepped up the fight against organized crime, the nation's intelligence and national security director said Tuesday.
In addition, said Guillermo Valdes Castellanos, Mexican authorities and drug gang members have been engaged in 963 gun battles in that time period, or about one per day."

Yep, a real paradise you have down there. I live in Texas and I got fed up years ago when your bandits, I mean police would throw Americans in jail on trumped up charges, only to be able to bleed their families dry by extortion. 
I'm also sick of the complaints coming from Mexico about how racist we are because we want to control our borders. Mexico sure watches who crosses over their borders and heaven help those that get caught. Do they get free health care and education?



alecs123 said:


> I'm Mexican, and live in Mexico... I trailered my boat down to Valle de Bravo some 3 years ago... Everything said about the border and customs agents and criminals is BS... Of course you can tell the difference, and the poor image of my country is the image of few dacades in the past...
> Now, where do you want to bring your boat?
> There are good roads but there are also some bad road, in terms of usability.
> You have to comply with some rules and make some paper work ahead if you want to cross the border without any issue.
> ...


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*latest update...*

Mexico Drug Violence: 4 Decapitated Bodies Hung From Bridge in Mexico


----------



## Mariner3339 (Aug 9, 2010)

*What is the root cause of the violence at our border?*

The question is the root cause of the border violence. Is it the Mexican character? Of course not. The root cause is the incredible profits to be made in marketing drugs illegally in the US. As US citizens and voters, we have failed to learn from our past. The violence we face is the same that our grandparents and great-grandparents faced during Prohibition. With criminalization of drug use (including alcohol), prices skyrocket and crime syndicates struggle to control the market. The likes of Al Capone and the street violence of the 1920's disappeared when alcohol was legalized. It has never worked, anywhere in the world, to fight drug abuse by trying to control the supply. Let's hope we re-learn that lesson before more people are murdered.

Your comments about illegal border crossing also deserve comment. How would you like a 95% drop in illegal border crossing without spending a taxpayer's dime? No National Guard troops, no helicopters, no surveillance cameras, no armed border guards. Sound appealing? We did it. In the 1950's and 1960's, illegal border crossing dropped 95%. Why? Because we had a legal way for workers to enter the United States and work in our fields and factories. Now, we have no legal way. That's right. There is NO WAY to legally enter this country to work, unless you are a doctor or similar professional and willing to wait for years. Yet 70% of our agricultural workers are "illegal aliens." We need them. Are they taking away jobs of U.S. citizens? Absolutely not. Not these days. No citizen would give up the unemployment compensation, medicaid and TANF (welfare) benefits to take on that back-breaking work. So, we have incredible demand for workers in our fields and food processing plants, we have no way for them to enter legally, and we spend hundreds of millions of dollars on "enforcement." Worse than this, we treat good family people like criminals, literally yanking them out of their workplace and putting them on buses out of the country without time to kiss their children goodbye. The problem is not Mexico or the Mexicans. It is us.


----------



## radioguy (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh shut up with your self-righteous garbage. The problem is Mexico.


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Has any of this been of use to the OP?


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Hopefully*

Let him know he needs to be prepared if he heads that way.



joeybkcmo said:


> Has any of this been of use to the OP?


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Agree*

I agree with much that you have said but both political parties are more interested in votes than finding a solution. We no longer have statesmen that look out whats best for the country, only self serving politicians.

As far as crossing the border, I have no desire to get within a hundred miles.
A few years back, the border area with extortion was the issue but if you were to go farther inland, to the tourist areas or the "quiet" areas you were fine. I don't think you can say that today because of the drug wars.



Mariner3339 said:


> The question is the root cause of the border violence. Is it the Mexican character? Of course not. The root cause is the incredible profits to be made in marketing drugs illegally in the US. As US citizens and voters, we have failed to learn from our past. The violence we face is the same that our grandparents and great-grandparents faced during Prohibition. With criminalization of drug use (including alcohol), prices skyrocket and crime syndicates struggle to control the market. The likes of Al Capone and the street violence of the 1920's disappeared when alcohol was legalized. It has never worked, anywhere in the world, to fight drug abuse by trying to control the supply. Let's hope we re-learn that lesson before more people are murdered.
> 
> Your comments about illegal border crossing also deserve comment. How would you like a 95% drop in illegal border crossing without spending a taxpayer's dime? No National Guard troops, no helicopters, no surveillance cameras, no armed border guards. Sound appealing? We did it. In the 1950's and 1960's, illegal border crossing dropped 95%. Why? Because we had a legal way for workers to enter the United States and work in our fields and factories. Now, we have no legal way. That's right. There is NO WAY to legally enter this country to work, unless you are a doctor or similar professional and willing to wait for years. Yet 70% of our agricultural workers are "illegal aliens." We need them. Are they taking away jobs of U.S. citizens? Absolutely not. Not these days. No citizen would give up the unemployment compensation, medicaid and TANF (welfare) benefits to take on that back-breaking work. So, we have incredible demand for workers in our fields and food processing plants, we have no way for them to enter legally, and we spend hundreds of millions of dollars on "enforcement." Worse than this, we treat good family people like criminals, literally yanking them out of their workplace and putting them on buses out of the country without time to kiss their children goodbye. The problem is not Mexico or the Mexicans. It is us.


----------



## sailingbud (Nov 5, 2009)

Trailering into Mexico. Be sure to have all your ownership documents in order. I know you need to have Mexican insurance for youir car and they will know what insurance is needed for your trailer and boat. You may need to post a bond.
Too many people are scared by the threat promoted by the media. That is what sells. The truth is in the middle and a little common sense will get you through. I have traveled throughout Mexico and my rule is to not look out of place. You are hauling a big boat so that won't be so easy but you can still take precautions. Don't be driving a new shiny Escelade or other expensive vehicle. Pick up an early 90s (Pre-electronic) ford F350 diesel crew cab with at least a bad paint job. Those trucks run for ever, get good milage on crap for fuel and are very simple to fix if they do break. Get to the border early in the morning and drive as far as you can into the country. Stop at dark. Don't do stupid stuff like buying drugs and prancing around like you are richer than god and flashing cash to impress the chicas and you will be good.
If you go via Nuevo Loredo, Monterey and Victoria, stop at a restaurant on the main road into Victoria called "Flaps". They have great food, the best jalepeno sauce and won our award for the best desert in Mexico, a great combination brownie flan that I am still salivating for just writing the name.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

Ready to head down?

72 Bodies Found in Rural Mexico - WSJ.com


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

The dangers of of drug violence to tourists is way over-blown. I still go down to Baja all the time, and my uncle moved to Tijuana a few years ago and loves it. In my opinion, Baja is considerably safer than much of southern California.

In fact, it's probably one of the safest places on earth because it's so remote. Most of Baja doesn't have any people at all- criminals or non-criminals. It's just beautiful quiet desert.

I've been stopped at police checkpoints down there, but have never been hassled at all.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Interesting view point*

Yep, Baja sounds like a little slice of heaven:

"But critics say the army-led strategy has failed to reduce violence in cities such as Ciudad Juarez, the nation's deadliest. Juarez is part of Chihuahua, the state with the most killings. Next on the list are the states of Sinaloa, Guerrero, *Baja California* and Michoacan, according to Reforma."
Mexico death toll in drug war higher than previously reported - Los Angeles Times

"O'BOYLE: Well, they could be cracking down harder on the corruption that has riddled local police forces. I mean, they are trying but the scandals just keep piling up. Sixty-two officers were arrested in Baja, California this week for colluding with traffickers. One of the accused was the liaison with U.S. law enforcement."
Mexico's Drug War More Sophisticated, Deadlier : NPR

Mexico Under Siege:
Mexico's Drug War - Stories, Photos, Videos - Mexico Under Siege - World News - Los Angeles Times

The director of international liaison for the Baja California attorney general's office. (Arrested)
Mexico Drug War Update | StoptheDrugWar.org

Border Battle | KPBS.org

Border Battle: Bringing the Drug War Home - By KPBS and Tijuanapress.com - Google Maps

hundreds of articles to read. Just Google - "Baja Mexica Drug Wars"

To offer the other side of the situation. Here is an article in a pro-Baja Tourism site. Keep in mind, these people depend on tourism. You can read the official US State Department warning as well.
I want to be fair about this, after all.
Mexico Travel Warning in Perspective



casioqv said:


> The dangers of of drug violence to tourists is way over-blown. I still go down to Baja all the time, and my uncle moved to Tijuana a few years ago and loves it. In my opinion, Baja is considerably safer than much of southern California.
> 
> In fact, it's probably one of the safest places on earth because it's so remote. Most of Baja doesn't have any people at all- criminals or non-criminals. It's just beautiful quiet desert.
> 
> I've been stopped at police checkpoints down there, but have never been hassled at all.


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

mdbee said:


> Yep, Baja sounds like a little slice of heaven


Yep, they have crime there just like everywhere else. I'd be willing to bet you're considerably more likely to die in a car accident on the way to the border than to find yourself a victim of this stuff.

It's just typical media fear-mongering... what it is doing is destroying the businesses that depend on tourism.

I enjoy going to Baja, and I go there regularly. It's MUCH safer than where I live east of Los Angeles. In Riverside we have a lot of crime, a lot of murders, and a lot of deadly car accidents here- not to mention all the people dying of health complications from the poor air quality. Being alive is dangerous- and it will eventually kill you!

If you're too afraid to go, then stay home- but don't try to instill your uninformed fear in others.

I agree with Mariner that it's the US drug policies which are creating the climate for these problems, much like the prohibition. If you create a market where only the most dangerous and violent people can compete- then you get those people running it. We've tried and we can't eliminate the drugs- so we might as well legalize them so we can regulate and tax their production and distribution.


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm looking forward to trailering my Catalina 22 to San Felipe (Sea of Cortez) sometime soon. And my uncle just opened a new restaurant in Tijuana which I haven't visited yet. He's an American whom recently immigrated to Mexico because he enjoys living there. Neither he or anyone he knows has had issues with the drug violence.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You'll also need an international driver's license. You can get these at AAA. Be aware, that the international driver's license is NOT VALID unless you have your domestic driver's license with it... It is used in conjunction with your regular driver's license, so you NEED TO CARRY BOTH.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Good luck*

Good luck to your uncle and your travels. San Felipe and the Sea of Cortez are beautiful I'm sure. Hopefully the violence will someday decline and their economy will recover. I have read San Felipe is being hit hard from the declining tourist business because of the drug wars.

The fact remains I have a close Hispanic friend who's in-laws used to visit deep into Mexico once or twice a year to see relatives. They were born in Mexico, naturally they speak the language and have family there. They stopped going there last year because of the problems (which have escalated since then).

My wife has a friend that has lived deep in Mexico in an "Anglo Compound" for over forty years. This year she isn't coming to their high school reunion here in Texas (on the border) because of her concern in traveling across Mexico.

Be safe.



casioqv said:


> I'm looking forward to trailering my Catalina 22 to San Felipe (Sea of Cortez) sometime soon. And my uncle just opened a new restaurant in Tijuana which I haven't visited yet. He's an American whom recently immigrated to Mexico because he enjoys living there. Neither he or anyone he knows has had issues with the drug violence.


----------



## sailingbud (Nov 5, 2009)

I think this thread has gone on too long but there are people posting here who are lost in the media propaganda and are spewing these mistaken views as if they have first hand knowledge 
A lot of posts on this thread are critical of anything involving Mexico. I have traveled many miles throughout Mexico. I've been helped when having problems as I've always tried to help others when possible. In living that way I have never experienced problems or threats of violence of any kind except getting between a friend and a Mexico City cop. My mistake.
That is not saying that violence does not exist. The 72 bodies found in Matamoros were people reported to be trying to be illegally transported to the US. They were people trying to find a job ect. They didn't pay extra money and were brutally killed. Would they have been forced to deal with those thugs if there were a legal route to a work permit or work visa?

I believe that in a perfect world, an immigration policy that included a way US employers could hire labor and those workers would pay taxes. There would be no market for illigally transporting workers. Those 72 people would probably be alive today. Reality is, that is the business. On the drug front, if pot were legal and people could buy US grown pot or buy imported Mexican pot that paid a terrif then there wouldn't be a market for those thugs. It is like the gangsters from prohibition days and when prohibition was over, it wasn't long before the feds had a handle on the gangsters. That is until they gave them another market.

If you are too afraid to go to Mexico then you should probably stay home. Personally, I love the Mexican coast and I will be in the warm waters of Oaxaca as soon as I can. If you don't get involved with illegal activity then you won't have a problem. If you do then you are taking a big risk.

I would like to know more about overland boat transport in Mexico because it would be easier to get my boat to the Oaxacan coast by driving overland maybe to from here to Mazatlan than have to sail to the canal then up through hard to predict weather across the Gulf of Tehuantepec. In the south central US it would be 300 miles closer to drive to Mazatlan then San Diego. So If we could get past worrying about fear monger third hand reports of dangers in illegal activity and discuss moving a boat then lets see if anyone has first hand information of this kind of adventure. Isn't that why were here?


----------



## radioguy (Jul 26, 2010)

When I imagine Mexico, all I can think about is huge deserts with cruddy clay buildings everywhere. It's what the movies have told me is true.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

We really enjoyed our trip down the Baja but one of the lasting memories is the number of expensive developments that were partially completed and mouldering away.


From John and Carols Blog

This one was on the Baja, Bay of Angels, Great RV park just abandoned, silted up marina, provisom for water, electric and sewer at both but nothing worked.

But it was a great trip amd met many friendly locals and US visitors, some of whom had been coming down for the winter for years.

We only saw a handful of cruisng boats until we got close to Cabo San Lucas.


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

sailingbud said:


> I would like to know more about overland boat transport in Mexico


What kind of boat do you have? How big?

This guy built a cruising catamaran from scratch, carried it to San Felipe on the roof of an old station wagon, and sailed it down to Nicaragua where he had it transported overland into the gulf of Mexico. Amazing story:
Travels with Miss Cindy. Adventures with a 16' Microcat cruiser.


----------



## sailingbud (Nov 5, 2009)

My boat is a Nantucket Clipper, 31' LOA with 9' beam. I just hauled it from Me to Ar with no problem except dealing with oversized permits due to the baeam. I don't think 9' width is a problem in Mx but I haven't checked into any details of that trip. It is something I would like to know what I would run into or if possible.


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

sailingbud said:


> I don't think 9' width is a problem in Mx but I haven't checked into any details of that trip.


Many of the roads are extremely narrow, and have large semis going really fast down the middle of the road. I think towing something so wide in Mexico would be possible on major highways, but quite difficult and dangerous on the more rural mountain ones.

I actually have had a hard time in Baja with a Chevy Suburban (width 6.6 feet) compared to my Volvo 740 (width 5.75 feet). I had one incident where an oncoming truck would not slow down or move over, and I had the tires just hanging over the edge to avoid a head-on collision. If the Suburban had been any wider, we wouldn't have made it. I wouldn't take my C22 on these roads either.


----------



## sailingbud (Nov 5, 2009)

Your right, the Baja roads are not good for a large trailer. I thing traveling on the main highways would be Ok. The toll roads there are better than most in the US and they insure damage from potholes or other obsticles. I was with a friend on a toll road outside of Saltillo when he had a tire blow out and the tire was paid for by the toll insurance which is part of the pricy fees. There is a lot to consider and I would take a dry run without the boat before I made the trip.


----------



## radioguy (Jul 26, 2010)

Is there any truth to having to watch out for crazy mexicans shooting their guns straight up in the air? And the bullets falling and killing you?


----------



## sailingbud (Nov 5, 2009)

The only time I worried about something falling on my head is walking under the trees where the Mexican black birds perch.

Some places are very dangerous and you have to watch out. I was out one night with a friend leaving a bar and out of nowhere there was a pop pop pop of gunfire, people running, oh, that was in Atlanta.

I have heard gunshots at night in Nuevo Loredo which is on the border. Those are places not to be at night. There are a lot of places in the US that I don't go a night too. Another night I heard a similar sound in Tehuacan Mx behind my hotal. It was a priest setting off fireworks celebrating the patron saints day. A nervous tourist could have returned home and reported a gunfight in one of the nicest places in North America. 

Mexico is a beautiful country with lovely friendly people in the vast majority. Lumping all people together as violent and promoting false information of danger everywhere is wrong. Take what you hear with a grain of salt.


----------



## radioguy (Jul 26, 2010)

Why are the boarder towns the most dangerous? On one hand I would think they would be the safest because they would be so frequented by American tourists. On the other hand, I heard something about lots of drug dealers there? Why?


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Drugs*

Because thats where the drug dealers fight over the territory as an entry point into the US. They have always tended to be the troubled area because the criminals like to prey on the tourists particularly the unknowledgeable ones.



radioguy said:


> Why are the boarder towns the most dangerous? On one hand I would think they would be the safest because they would be so frequented by American tourists. On the other hand, I heard something about lots of drug dealers there? Why?


----------



## radioguy (Jul 26, 2010)

I guess I better be careful the next time I go to a donkey show!


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*True*

The next morning you might be very sore.



radioguy said:


> I guess I better be careful the next time I go to a donkey show!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

mdbee said:


> The next morning you might be very sore.


Are you speaking from personal experience???   Actually, I don't want to know... uke


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Family member*

Well SD, I could say one of your family members related their experience to me but I am above such a tasteless come back. 

 Hosted by MySpaceAntics.com



sailingdog said:


> Are you speaking from personal experience???   Actually, I don't want to know... uke


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

The border towns are definitely the worst part of Mexico. I usually drive straight through them to the much cleaner, safer, and more relaxing towns further south.



radioguy said:


> Is there any truth to having to watch out for crazy mexicans shooting their guns straight up in the air? And the bullets falling and killing you?


Where did you hear this? It's totally absurd. Such a thing is much more likely to happen in the USA- because many more people have guns. Mexican gun laws are extremely strict, and as a result few Mexicans own guns and the ones that do are small/low caliber.

Also, the physics of this myth are wrong. If you shoot a bullet up in the air, the fastest it can come down is it's terminal velocity, which is much slower than it comes out of the gun. Such a bullet is unlikely to be going fast enough to kill.


----------



## radioguy (Jul 26, 2010)

So falling bullets are a myth, but donkey shows aren't!


----------



## radioguy (Jul 26, 2010)

So falling bullets are a myth, but donkey shows aren't!


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Falling bullets*

People have been killed by those falling bullets.

Celebratory gunfire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



radioguy said:


> So falling bullets are a myth, but donkey shows aren't!


----------



## boughttheticket (Sep 4, 2010)

I have been going down to San Carlos Mexico for 10 years at least twice a year with no problems. Eight years ago I towed a 36' macgregor cat down with my Grand Cherokee-no problems. The road down from Nogales is a four lane divided highway (toll road). I am sure there are many areas in Mexico to avoid, but this is not one. We take the truck route to avoid town and had no problems importing the boat. Sure- take a spare- duh! many miles with no towns near.
There is a web site - trailersailors.com (possibly misspelled) which has a lot of helpful information on getting across the border
The sea of cortez is a great place to sail.


----------



## dupek (Aug 6, 2010)

sailingbud said:


> The only time I worried about something falling on my head is walking under the trees where the Mexican black birds perch.
> 
> Some places are very dangerous and you have to watch out. I was out one night with a friend leaving a bar and out of nowhere there was a pop pop pop of gunfire, people running, oh, that was in Atlanta.
> 
> ...


As over the road truck driver for 10 years, I know quite a few towns in US that I would not spend night in.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

Getting worse down there:

Mexico: migrants should form convoys for safety - Monday, Nov. 22, 2010 | 8:32 a.m. - Las Vegas Sun


----------



## boughttheticket (Sep 4, 2010)

In San Carlos, Sonora we feel much safer than in any large US City.

We are 200 miles south of the border, 250 miles south of Tucsan, on the Sea of Cortez, but would not know about the cartel problem if not for Fox News.

The four lane highway down to here shows no signs of any activity other than trucks zipping by, and we all are saying "We must be in another section of Mexico.-maybe we are-"

Jerry Jaksha
San Carlos, Guaymas, Sonora


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Sorry for your situation*

As you may have seen, this has nothing to do with Fox News. It's an AP story. Your area maybe "safe" but you still have to get there, over the border.
The border may indeed be safe at your crossing point but people do need to understand the risks and then make their own decisions.

Being in Texas, we can watch on our local news (not Fox) and read in the paper about what is happening on the border. I have friends who's parents were born in Mexico and will no longer cross over because of the current situation.

I also understand that the good people in your area are being hurt. I am sorry.

These quotes are from the US State Department:

""The U.S. State Department has urged U.S. citizens to avoid traveling on the highway between the border cities of Nuevo Laredo and Reynosa, south of the Texas border, due to drug gang violence. The department also noted that "criminals have followed and harassed U.S. citizens traveling in their vehicles in border areas including Nuevo Laredo, Matamoros, and Tijuana."

The situation has become so bad that the State Department has prohibited its employees from traveling by vehicle across the U.S.-Mexico border.""

The Reach of Mexico's Drug Cartels - Interactive Graphic - NYTimes.com

From "The Latino Journal" (not an anti Latino publication)
5/2010
"Nogales, Sonora, has become notorious for kidnappings, shootouts and beheadings."
The Latino Journal: AZ border towns have lowest violence in years (US side of the border)

Looking at the map, Nogales seems to be between the border and your area.

Violence in Sonora
Eight Sonoran cities made the list of the 121 Mexican municipalities with the most violence per capita:

8. San Luis Río Colorado 
17. Agua Prieta 
19. Nogales 
50. Ciudad Obregón 
63. Navojoa 
76. Hermosillo 
89. Caborca 
92. Guaymas

Source: Secretaría del Desarrollo Social de Mexico as published by the U.S. Department of State Consular Information Sheet
Travel to Mexican Border Towns from the American Southwest - Crossing the Border into Mexico

Local News:
Sonora, Mexico News - Topix

Wouldn't you agree that travelers should follow the safety recommendations that are given?
When to travel, travel in groups, etc.?



boughttheticket said:


> In San Carlos, Sonora we feel much safer than in any large US City.
> 
> We are 200 miles south of the border, 250 miles south of Tucsan, on the Sea of Cortez, but would not know about the cartel problem if not for Fox News.
> 
> ...


----------

